# Xboxone a good blu ray player and media center?



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been using a xbox one as my home theater Blu Ray player and media hub netflix , Amazon HBO go . 

Is their another Blu rAy player capable of streaming HBO go ?

Am I sacrificing picture and surround sound quality ?

Any Inexpensive Blu Ray player recommendations with good video and audio appreciated . 

I tried a sony s6200 Blu Ray player , the remote didn't work unless you were pointing it right at the Blu ray player and the remote buttons had a cheap feel . Streaming wasn't friendly and my Roku and xbox one provided a better picture quality . Audio , not sure .


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Your XBoxOne makes a great media player. There's no reason for you to look elsewhere. Do you find it lacking for something? It should do everything you need.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

It seemed like my samsung Blu Ray player I was using before the Xboxone had a better picture . Surround I think was about the same .


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

proverbs said:


> It seemed like my samsung Blu Ray player I was using before the Xboxone had a better picture . Surround I think was about the same .


 Are you sure it's not just a settings issue? If both are setup the same you probably aren't going to notice a difference. Have you done any research on optimum settings for video quality? My PS4 needed a little tweaking to match the PS3 in picture quality.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

Xbox bd player is very good and faster with apps for streaming than most bd players. I would keep using it until it's time to upgrade to a 4k bd player. Sound is only being sacrificed if you don't have a decent 5.1 setup to hear it properly... otherwise you're good.


----------



## etroze86 (Sep 22, 2014)

I use my Xbone as a media center and bluray and it works great. I calibrated my screen with the Disney WOW discs and now I have very little difference in picture when I switch from my xbone to apple tv to my pc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All decent Bluray players (not the $50 no name brands) will have the same audio and video quality, where they start to differ is with upconversion of DVDs and other media that is not 1080p.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think load times go down on better units and remotes are usually better. Gui, and menu navigation can also be rough on entry level units.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

PS3


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> PS3


 boom!!! +1


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> PS3





willis7469 said:


> boom!!! +1


What are you saying ( and what language are you saying it in )?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueRockinLou said:


> What are you saying ( and what language are you saying it in )? Sent from my iPad using HTShack


 lolol! Not really sure what language I'm in. I thought Ron was voicing his allegiance to PS3. I was just sharing my enthusiasm. Probably turned the train into a subway. Lol


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> lolol! Not really sure what language I'm in. I thought Ron was voicing his allegiance to PS3. I was just sharing my enthusiasm. Probably turned the train into a subway. Lol


Yup I was saying to just use a PS3.:T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have no experience with any of the Microsoft gaming consoles but I still think the XBoxOne should provide a good multimedia experience. Agree with all touting the PS3 as a fantastic Blu-Ray player! The only improvement I gained with the PS4 is load times. Other than that I actually preferred the PS3 if for nothing else the cover art when I threw in a movie. I know that is probably trivial to most since you only see it briefly before hitting play but I have some OCD issues.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Standalone blu3 ray players are a better choice IMO. It wears down disc drive more on consoles when you use them for movies. I stopped playing on my ps3 for this reason, but xbox1 are probably more durable.

I say go ahead, but might shorten console lifespan. If u are a big movie fan like me, and watch endless movies.
If u only watch a few movies a week your good.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> Standalone blu3 ray players are a better choice IMO. It wears down disc drive more on consoles when you use them for movies. I stopped playing on my ps3 for this reason, but xbox1 are probably more durable.
> 
> I say go ahead, but might shorten console lifespan. If u are a big movie fan like me, and watch endless movies.
> If u only watch a few movies a week your good.


I rip all my movies, and cds to my HDD to preserve my discs. :T


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

JBrax said:


> I have no experience with any of the Microsoft gaming consoles but I still think the XBoxOne should provide a good multimedia experience. Agree with all touting the PS3 as a fantastic Blu-Ray player! The only improvement I gained with the PS4 is load times. Other than that I actually preferred the PS3 if for nothing else the cover art when I threw in a movie. I know that is probably trivial to most since you only see it briefly before hitting play but I have some OCD issues.





ellisr63 said:


> I rip all my movies, and cds to my HDD to preserve my discs. :T


Can u do this with bluerays??


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> Can u do this with bluerays??


Yes, various software available on the web.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> Yes, various software available on the web.


Can u get me a link?thanks!!:bigsmile:


----------



## Afogerson (Aug 18, 2016)

Should I use bitstream setting or PCM on Xbox one. I can't get Dolby True HD or DTS-HD to light up on Onkyo 636.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Afogerson said:


> Should I use bitstream setting or PCM on Xbox one. I can't get Dolby True HD or DTS-HD to light up on Onkyo 636.




Bitstream should have the avr show dts-hd etc since that is using the avr to decode the soundtrack. 
PCM is decoded in the player and will display "multichannel" or something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

